# Chausson Welcome 85 lace and fabric curtains



## pg17 (Mar 10, 2012)

Does any body know how to remove the curtains? 

They are fitted on aluminium rods which slot into the ply panels/bulkheads and I can see no way to slide or remove the rods as needed to get the curtains off.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Unscrew the central wooden support bracket from inside the top lockers.
Carefully flex the hanging rod and ease the rod out of the end socket hole.
I was quite surprised to find that the nets and curtains are completely separate even though they appeared to be stitched together.
BTW when you wash them they may need a bit of starch as they go very soft.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Some of the screws holding the support bracket/block may well be hidden behind the side panels in the overhead lockers.
The CEO ordered 8 metres of net curtain on Ebay and done away with the orange curtains....looks nice and lighter

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/White-Caf...ble-drops-20-28-/300869403314?var=&hash=item0

Martin


----------

